# 5700/5800 compatibility



## roadracer3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Are the 5700 STI levers compatible with 5800 brakes?
are they the same pull ratio?


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Haven't tried with that setup, but I've installed brakes from the 9000 series on half of my bikes with the old DA-7800, and they work beautifully. I used to complain about Shimano's weak brakes, but the newer 7900 and especially the latest 9000 are really good brakes. I would bet it is the same with the brakes from the 5800 series!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm running 6800 brakes with 6700 shifters and they work very well together, no issues.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I ran a 6800 front brake with 5700 levers with no issues.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

The main functional difference is the new calipers have a stronger clamp bolt to help clamp the poly-coated cables. Shouldn't be a problem at all using them with 6700 levers and you can run the new cables if you want to or not but they'll feel best if you choose to use them although the poly coating is known to fray easily.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

edit..............................


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

edit..............................


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pierre said:


> I've installed brakes from the 9000 series on half of my bikes with the old DA-7800


Proceed with caution, you've created a mix of potentially dangerous parts.

7800 shifters = high leverage
9000 calipers = high leverage

Your brakes have gained a tremendous amount of mechanical leverage and lost most of the modulation. You now have 'on' or 'off' brakes. 
You said you complained of Shimano's weak brakes? I bet they don't feel weak anymore.

This was described to me by one of the 'old timers' at Shimano Tech. A guy who is very knowledgeable and doesn't just parrot the Shimano Party line telling us that 'nothing' can be mixed and matched.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm gonna be running 5800 levers with 6700 brakes.... hope it works ok...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tricross, you won't have any issues.

5700 / 6700 / 7900
5800 / 6800 / 9000 & 9001 shifters and calipers all mix and match with no issues. The amount of cable pull, the amount of leverage at the shifter and the amount of leverage at the caliper all follow the same design criteria.

I've seen and test ridden new bikes equipped with 9000 shifters and 6700 calipers.


----------

